# Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!



## Thorsten (16. Jan. 2007)

Hallo Forengemeinde,


  Seit heute gibt es nun auch eine englische Abteilung bei uns im Forum. (siehe Forumsseite)
  Die Idee kam von Jürgen (Dr.J) und er wird das Forum auch betreuen und moderieren. 

  [FONT=&quot]Jürgen, good luck with the new forum and take good care of our foreign guests.
If there are any questions related to pond construction, you know, where you can finds us. 
[/FONT]


----------



## jochen (16. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

Hallo,

erstmal find ich das Klasse, man merkt euch macht das Betreiben des Forums Spaß... 

Wenn Jürgen das alles macht, wie wär`s dann mit fränkischen Untertitel?...


----------



## Thorsten (16. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

Hi Jochen,

na klar macht uns das Spaß - euch ja wohl auch?! (meistens jedenfalls  )

Der Grund für solche "Aktionen", wir möchten Hobby-Gartenteich weiter bringen, sprich, raus in die weite Welt ziehen.

Foren die den Stand von Jahren halten, nichts tun, gibt es genug.

Wir wollen halt nicht stehen bleiben, sondern immer was neues ausprobieren .

Schaun wir mal wie es sich entwickelt, dauern wirds aber einige Zeit...bis uns Suchmaschienen etc. gefunden haben.


----------



## Dr.J (16. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

Hallo Jochen,
natürlich macht uns das Forum Spass und ich glaube, dass sieht man auch. 

Natürlich liegt es auch an den Usern, dieses Forum am Leben erhalten und durch gute und fachlich kompetente Beiträge weiterentwickeln. Ich finde, wir sind da auf einem guten Weg. Nicht umsonst haben wir ständig steigende Userzahlen. So schlecht können wir also nicht sein. 

Fränkische Untertitel, nicht schlecht.


----------



## Olli.P (16. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

Hi Leute,

International iss immer gut 

Aber da müsste ich dann noch einen Übersetzer haben, der mir das englische ins deutsche und meine deutschen Antworten inn's englische übersetzt 


Mein englisch ist miserabel!!!!


----------



## Dr.J (16. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

Hallo Olaf,

das kann ich gerne übernehmen.


----------



## Dodi (16. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

Hallo, Ihr Lieben!

Da bin ich aber mal gespannt, wie sich das so "anläuft".

Die Idee finde ich gut, mal sehen, wie das Interesse bei den Englischsprachigen ist - wenn die nicht schon genug Foren haben, wo die sich so "rumtreiben"...


----------



## Dr.J (16. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

Hallo Dodi,

ich habe bis jetzt noch keine brauchbaren englischsprachigen Foren gefunden, deshalb ja die Idee. Ich bin bei einem sogar angemeldet, und was da gepostet wird, kannst du verrollen. Die sollen zu uns kommen, da gibt es dann kompetenten Rat.

Ein Beispiel aus so einem Forum:
Da hat einer ein Algenproblem (Fischteich mit nur 3 Pflanzen) und als Antwort bekommt er, er soll algenfressende Bakterien in den Teich tun.  Kein fragt ihn nach Wasserwerten etc.. 

Das können wir besser.


----------



## Dodi (16. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

Hi Jürgen!

Na, wenn das so ist - ich dachte nur, dass der Markt eh' schon übersättigt ist. 

Denn wolle mer mal sehn...


----------



## Olli.P (16. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

Hi Jürgen,

da komm ich gerne drauf zurück !!!


Aber wie soll das funzen???? 

Willst du mir erst die Englischspachigen Texte übersetzen und zukommen lassen das ich dann darauf antworten kann??? 

Oder wie haste dir das vorgestellt???


----------



## Joachim (16. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

Ist ne gute Frage - aber last doch erstmal was englisches drinnen stehen, was man übersetzen könnte. Dann kann man ja immernoch schaun, wie man es am besten handhabt.
Eventuell in der Englischen Sektion ein Unterforum "translatet questions" oder so ... wo man dann in de übersetzte Fragen durchkauen kann um sie anschließend ins en zu übersetzen?


----------



## Joachim (16. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

Noch eins und nu wirds Arbeit - wie wär es, zum anlocken, mit nem englischem Lexikon (Begriffe) und ner entsprechenden Datenbank ... 

Aber wie gesagt, das kann einer alleine nimmer schaffen - gibts hier denn nicht noch andere, die sich da mit ihren Englischkenntissen einbringen könnten? 

Ich selbst les zwar ganz ordentlich englisch, aber beim schreiben klemmts dann doch etwas  

Edit: Noch ne Idee - wie wär es mit ner zusätzlichen Adresse: www.hobby-gardenpond.com ? (schreibt man das so, Jürgen?) Das würde google.com sicher gut finden   und die Adresse wär noch frei


----------



## Olli.P (16. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

Hi,


gibt's nicht irgendwo 'ne Freeware die deutsch in's englische und englisches in's deutsche übersetzt????


Das wäre für uns, englischlernfaulen, seit Ewigkeiten aus der Schule entlassenen sicherlich die beste Möglichkeit.......


oder?????


----------



## Dr.J (16. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

Warum nutzt ihr denn nicht einfach die Übersetzungstools von Google.

Sprachtools

Ein sehr gutes Lexikon findet ihr unter:

Leo


----------



## Joachim (16. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

@Jürgen
noop - ich meinte unser Begriffslexikon ins englische zu übersetzen wär auch ne Möglichkeit google.com zu füttern und englische User zu bekommen ... 

Der Link zu den Sprachtools ist aber gut! 

Unser neuer Chat ist übrigens DE/EN/RU


----------



## Dr.J (16. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

Kann ich machen, wird aber ein bissl dauern. Ist viel Arbeit für eine Person. Übrigens es gibt irgendwo ne Software, mit der wir uns eigenes Wikipedia machen können. Ich geh mal suchen. Das wäre ne echte Alternative zu unserem Lexikon.


----------



## Joachim (16. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

Jo, mach mal - wollt ich auch schon machen, nur alles was ich gefunden hatte war zu kompliziert in Bedienung und Administration ...

Aber wenn du was hast, sag Bescheid, ich guck mirs gerne an.


----------



## Thorsten (16. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

Hi Ihr beiden,

ist ja nicht die einzige "Baustelle" hier, also eins nach dem anderen....

Aber schön zu sehen das die Idee gut ankommt.


----------



## Dr.J (16. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

@Joachim
http://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/MediaWiki

@Thorsten
es gibt viel zu tun, lassen wir liegen.


----------



## Joachim (16. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

@Thorsten
Was denn noch?


----------



## Joachim (16. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

@Doc
Die internationalen Foren werden jetze alle im Portal (Neueste Themen) angezeigt ... büdderschön.  

Gutes Nächtle ...


----------



## Dr.J (17. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*


----------



## Olli.P (17. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

Hi,


wann kommt den der "International"-Link mit in die Navigation????


Bislang kann ich dat nur über den Forum-Link finden  

Das Portal ist sicherlich die Startseite schlechthin, also ich bin jedenfalls wenn ich mich angemeldet habe da, damit ich die neuesten Beiträge lesen kann.

Aber wenn ich jetzt von auswärts käme, hätte ich sobald ich die Navigations-übersicht durch hätte kein interesse mehr, ist ja alles in deutsch, und ich kann leider nur englisch..... 

kommt das noch??????

ich will schließlich keinen treiben......


----------



## Dr.J (17. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

Hallo Olaf,

ein berechtigter Einwand  Daran haben wir garnicht gedacht. 

Werde das mal mit der Technik und Cheffe besprechen.

Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Joachim (18. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

Lässt sich machen. Im Portal im Menü links und im Portal/Forum oben?

Hauptsache, es wird nicht zu breit (oben in Portal/Forum) und verhaut das Layout (bei ner 800x600er Auflösung - ja wir haben nicht wenige User die mit so einer Auflösung surfen )


----------



## Thorsten (18. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

Moin,

mach es links in der Navi, oben ist schon recht viel drin.


----------



## Joachim (18. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

 da war ich wohl mal schneller als der olle ...   

Lad mal neu - ich find, soo schlimm siehts ned aus (oben) und bei der 800er Auflösung (die nebenbei von 2,6% unserer User genutzt wird  )wird auch nichts vermurkst ...

Ist vielleicht ja auch nur ne "Gewöhnungssache" ...


----------



## Joachim (18. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

ich solls oben wieder rausnehmen ...  

Es wär für google aber oben wichtiger als links - vielleicht würde es ja reichen, die Mitgliederkarte oben raus zu nehmen? Oder die Games? Oder beides? Die Bücher ja vielleicht ganz sicher - nutzt ja eh praktisch keiner ...
Wären ja dann immernoch im Menü links im Portal zu finden und google nützen die eh nix ...


----------



## Annett (18. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

Nimm die Bücher raus


----------



## Dr.J (18. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

Sieht doch gut aus.


----------



## Thorsten (18. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

...dann nimm die Bücher raus, höre auf deine Frau.


----------



## Annett (18. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

er is wech-Arbeit ruft... heute Nachmittag/Abend dann wieder.


----------



## Joachim (18. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

Ok - ich schieb die Bücher ins linke Portal-Menü... allerdings nur unter Zwang.


----------



## Dr.J (19. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

Hallo,

Demnächst wird es eine englische Übersetzung der Fachbeiträge von mir geben. Wer erklärt sich bereit, diese quer zu lesen?


----------



## Thorsten (20. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

Keiner da der Englisch kann ??

Gibbet ja wohl net...:?

Freiwillige vor, sonst bestimme ich einen.


----------



## Petra (20. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

Hello Jürgen
 Ich finds it well you now Internationally about the forum writing if I wanted it hopes really it comes for you. I wanted to be just the first one it writes into English.  
Greeting Petra


----------



## Dr.J (20. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

Perfect Petra.


----------



## Petra (20. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

Hello Jürgen 


Habe specially my English book again from versenkung got. Only for you then it is already ewigkeit here I English has read and has written. Greeting Petra


----------



## Dr.J (20. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

superb


----------



## Petra (20. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

Hi Jürgen 

Wieso you are in the laughter???? If you find it not good


----------



## Dr.J (20. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

Hi Petra,
your english is indeed a little bit strange, but I love it. Please go on.


----------



## Petra (20. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

Hi Jürgen 


Wenn I what you have written here into German writes it also does not read better.But what it has to do hauptsache it goes


----------



## Dr.J (21. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

Absolutely correct.


----------



## Murmelline (22. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

oder einfach eine Fahne? da brauch keiner lesen können!


----------



## Dr.J (22. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*



> oder einfach eine Fahne? da brauch keiner lesen können!


----------



## Murmelline (22. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

keine gute idee????  

auf manchen web-seiten befinden sich auf der startseite ein paar flaggen um die sprache zu wählen....  :? 

aber das meintet ihr wohl nicht, oder?  

sag ja schon nichts mehr... hab wohl das thema nicht verstanden....


----------



## jochen (22. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

Hallo,

Die Idee von Natascha finde ich sogar sehr gut.
Einfach die britische Fahne als Symbol zum anklicken der Englischseite.


----------



## Thorsten (22. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

öhm .... Hallo!!

Hier geht es darum, die vom Jürgen übersetzten Fachbeiträge quer zu lesen.

Wozu soll eine Flagge dienen, wir haben doch das englische Forum schon!?

Tse tse tse....


----------



## jochen (22. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

Hi

hab ich schon verstanden, finde die Idee trotzdem gut...
anstatt oben in der Leiste _International_ die _Flagge_


----------



## gabi (23. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

Hi,

auch ich find die Flagge anstelle des Wortes "International" in der Leiste besser. Da kann jeder gleich sehen dass es da was Englisches gibt. Denk ich zumindest.


----------



## gabi (23. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

PS. Jürgen,
ich würd ja die Fachbeiträge schon querlesen. Hab aber Angst dass die Texte, die ja schon auf deutsch sehr schwere Kost sind, im Englischen dann für mich unverdaulich sind und ich da nicht wirklich eine Hilfe bin. :?


----------



## Dr.J (23. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

@Gabi,

mir geht es nur darum, dass jemand das Ganze grob durchliest, denn wenn ich es selbst mache, ist mir eine gewissen "Betriebsblindheit" im Wege. 

Die Texte müssen/werden nicht im perfekten Oxford-Englisch sein, sondern, wie ich es durch meine Arbeit gewohnt bin zu schreiben. Ich werde ausserdem zusätzlich eine "semiprofessionelle" Übersetzungssoftware einsetzen und die Fachbeiträge entsprechend an den Stellen korrigieren, wo das Übersetzungsprogramm den Text falsch interpretiert hat.

Ich werde demnächst mit dem 1. Fachbeitrag anfangen und sehen, was diese Software leisten kann.


----------



## Murmelline (23. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

Mein Vorschlag bezog sich auf das Thema vor dem Querlesen!  

Aber ihr macht das schon!  



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> 
> wann kommt den der "International"-Link mit in die Navigation????
> ...


----------



## Joachim (23. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

@Natascha
Das mit der Flagge find ich gar nicht sooo abwägig - muss ja nicht in XXL sein 

@Jürgen
Ich werd demnächst mal english als Forensprache (zum auswählen unten links) einbauen - ich befürchte nur, das dann im englischen etliche Mods nicht richtig laufen werden und ich nicht glaube, das ich die alle im englischen noch mal einbauen möchte   Aber versuchen werd ichs...


----------



## Dr.J (23. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

@Joachim
Wäre ein Versuch wert. Vielleicht kann ich dir auch bei den Mods helfen. Geht das mit der Sparchauswahl auch oben im Portal/bzw. Forum?

Wir sollten in diesem Zusammenhang auch über eine weiter Domäne nachdenken, die automatisch auf die englische Forenversion verzweigt.
Z.B. www.hobby-gardenpond.com oder so.


----------



## Joachim (23. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

duuuu ... die Adresse war schon meine Idee!! grrr...  

Die Domain würde allerdings 12 Euro/Jahr kosten. Frei ist sie aber noch!

Das diese User dann automatisch in der englischen Version landen ist nicht so einfach - das Forum kann man nur  entweder, oder, auf deutsch oder englischen Standart setzen.
Browserkennung unterstützt das bulletin ned.

Das mit der Flagge kann ich ja schonmal testen ...


----------



## Joachim (23. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

Flagge is drinn...

... bestimmt bekomm ich gleich gesagt, das sie wieder wech soll.


----------



## Thorsten (23. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

Jepp so ist es....also mir gefällts net.


----------



## Joachim (23. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*


----------



## Petra (23. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

NaNa Thorsten 

Hat doch Joachim supi gemacht mit der Flagge1


----------



## Thorsten (23. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

Hi Petra,

...sage ja auch nicht, das Joachim das nicht gut gemacht hat. (das war jetzt aber kein Lob!!)

Mir persönlich gefällt es einfach nicht...nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Murmelline (23. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

ach Thorsten, liegt bestimmt nur daran, das die Flagge so einsam dort ist....

da fehlt noch die japanische, französiche, niederländische, norwegische.....


----------



## Thorsten (24. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

 ...mehr gibbet net, die eine ist schon_ schlimm_ genug.


----------



## Dr.J (24. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

Ich finde sie gut.


----------



## Thorsten (24. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

was auch sonst............


----------



## Joachim (24. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

Wäre ja auch komisch wenn sich hier mal irgendwem seine Einstellung zu irgendwas ändern würde ...  


*undwechundindeckunggeh*


----------



## Thorsten (24. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

1


----------



## Murmelline (24. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*


----------



## Joachim (27. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

Hallo User und Userinnen! 

Um es andersprachigen Usern etwas leichter zu machen, Beiträge zu lesen - gibt es ab heute auf jeder Seite des Forum/Portal ganz unten die Möglichkeit, sich die aktuelle Seite übersetzen zu lassen.

Dies ist kostenlos, aber sicher nicht ganz "fehlerlos" - aber ich denke mal, durchaus nicht unnütz. 

zur Zeit werden folgende Übersetzungen unterstützt:

Deutsch - Englisch
Deutsch - Spanisch
Deutsch - Italienisch
Deutsch - Portugiesisch
Deutsch - Französchisch

und für unsere "International Sektion":

Englisch - Deutsch
Englisch - Französisch
Englisch - Spanisch
Englisch - Portugiesisch
Englisch - Italienisch

zur Zeit funktioniert das ganze nur auf Seiten, die auch unregistrierte User lesen können ...


----------



## Steingarnele (27. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

Hallo Joachim,

na wenn das nicht schon ein guter Anfang ist! 1


----------



## Joachim (27. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

Ich denke auch, wird sicher nicht die letzte Neuerung hier im Forum sein ...


----------



## Thomas_H (28. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

Super;- *Respekt*

Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum ich vorhin hier in England war.

Einfach Klasse!
Ist das Translatersoftware?

Ich bin in einigen franz. Foren unterwegs;- da muss ich mir aber immer alles von Google übersetzen lassen und ist ne Katastrophe.

(Wenn ich mal bloß die Smilys hier finden würde;- ich glaub,- ich werd blind- oder alt)


----------



## Annett (28. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

Hallo Thomas,


			
				Thomas_H schrieb:
			
		

> (Wenn ich mal bloß die Smilys hier finden würde;- ich glaub,- ich werd blind- oder alt)




das kann man in den Einstellungen selbst ändern. 
Habs gerade für Dich gemacht - geht aber nicht im Direktantwortfeld.

P.S.: Bei solchen Problemen kann man auch im Supportforum fragen/suchen.


----------



## Thomas_H (28. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super, danke Annett,
jetzt bin ich wunschlos glücklich  

Ich frische gerade meine Englischkenntnisse auf


----------



## Joachim (29. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich goes International!*

So, soweit sogenannte Ersetzungsvariablen vorhanden waren, lässt sich das Forum jetzt fehlerfrei in EN benutzen.(gaanz unten links!)
Alles was dann doch noch in DE zu sehen ist, ist hard codiert (lässt sich nicht zwischen DE-EN wechseln) ...


----------

